# help need on building .mac backup alternative



## J5 (Aug 31, 2002)

Hey all - 
I've decided to start work on an alternative backup app, to compete with Apple's latest .mac offerings. To avoid duplication - here's the link to my other thread:

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=22079

The app will be open-source and free. I just need a little help from some programmers with a little more Cocoa/mac programming experience than I have. Check the other thread for more info. If anyone is interested in helping out, drop me an email.

jrobinso@nycap.rr.com

j5


----------



## J5 (Sep 1, 2002)

I've just submitted the project on SourceForge.net for approval, under the name "opendotmac". I'll post again when the project is accepted, or if for any reason rejected. 

j5


----------



## strobe (Sep 2, 2002)

I humbly suggest an HFS+ compatible version of rsync


----------



## DavidBaker (Sep 3, 2002)

Hi,
I just finished up an application called PsyncX which sounds remarkably like the application you are talking about.  You can download it from my website http://sourceforge.net/projects/psyncx

Do you think we should just use this app?

David


----------



## J5 (Sep 3, 2002)

Hey David -
Looks like it's a great start! I'm downloading it now... I'll post again once I've checked it out. Some of the features I'm looking for are:

1. backup only files that are new or changed since the last backup

2. backup locations of files, so a restore is easy.

3. Be able to "roll-back" to a previous system... ie I install the latest version of Office, and it causes problems. I can simply roll back my system to before I installed.

That's a partial list - I can send you the full list so far if you want. Email me if you want to see it.

J5


----------



## strobe (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm not going to use that program until it copies ALL the HFS+ data. That means not only both forks but all attributes. It'll probably be easier to do this via Carbon.


----------



## DavidBaker (Sep 7, 2002)

It does!  Have you tried it?  It works fine on my computer and saves the resource fork of Adobe Photoshop files easily.

Give it a try before you run it down! 

David


----------



## Captain Code (Sep 7, 2002)

How hard would it be to add the ability to burn to a CD?

I assume that Apple probably provides APIs to the CD burning capabilities built into OS X?


----------



## DavidBaker (Sep 7, 2002)

I don't know.  I haven't looked yet, but that does look like a capability that would be really nice to add.  Unfortunately, I'm not going to be spending tons of time working on this app in the immediate future (although I will work on it when I can) because I'm pretty busy with school.  However, I'll keep updating when I get the chance and then submit the new update to VersionTracker.

If people would like me to email them directly, let me know (using PM) and I will add you to my list.

David


----------

